# Failed NREMT..thoughts about EMTPrep.com



## machestnut (Feb 24, 2015)

Well I'm new to this forum and wanted to introduce myself.  I'm embarrassed to say that I failed the NREMT-B exam last Friday.  But instead of giving up, I signed up for EMTPREP.com and started to use them as a resource to pass it the next time.  I searched the forums and they were pretty old posts, so I wanted to see if recently anybody has used this site to help them pass the NREMT-B exam.  I was below passing on two categories for the exam, but I'm going to study all the categories to be sure I pass it.  What has been anybody's experience here with EMTPrep.com?

Thank you


----------



## wanderingmedic (Feb 24, 2015)

I have used both. This one is better. Reread your textbook, and understand why you are doing what you are doing. A lot of people expect that knowledge of protocol is enough to pass the NR, when it simply isn't.


----------



## machestnut (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you,,yeah i'm re-reading the study guides that I have from a prep course I went ahead and took..It breaks down each chapter for the exam.  I think a lot of it was that I was nervous and just didn't take my time.  I am studying more now and really focusing on my chapters.  Thank you for your reply


----------



## wtferick (Feb 24, 2015)

practice questions by checking out a study prep book from a library, i did that for a week prior to passing.

always get it down to two possible answers and if you notice the same question again, chances are you answered it wrong the first time.

Goodluck, youll get it!


----------



## machestnut (Feb 24, 2015)

wtferick said:


> practice questions by checking out a study prep book from a library, i did that for a week prior to passing.
> 
> always get it down to two possible answers and if you notice the same question again, chances are you answered it wrong the first time.
> 
> Goodluck, youll get it!



Thank you,,,yeah I really feel that I just psyched myself out when i took it.  I was really nervous for some reason and I should've just slowed down.  The breakdown was that I was above passing on Trauma, and fell below passing on Cardiology and Airway (Which shocked me).  I'm using EMTprep.com to help me with the scenario type questions and a study book for each section.  I will not go back in that room again the same way I did before.


----------



## Gurby (Feb 27, 2015)

Understand the content but don't waste too much time reading and re-reading chapters.  Do tons of practice questions!  Good luck!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 27, 2015)

Blah blah blah. Good luck.


----------



## Gurby (Feb 27, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Blah blah blah. Good luck.



I think technically the answer is "no"?  I'm done with my classroom and clinical stuff, jumping through hoops at the moment - hopefully taking tests soon.


----------

